# Hey there, mouse world!



## Mineralmagic (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum and mouse keeping in general! I've never had any rodents (besides rabbits) before; so i'm excited to enter the world of mouse keeping! My favourite kind of mouse (and the one i'll hopefully be getting) is the texal (curly haired mouse.) i don't plan to breed anytime soon, but if i really like this hobby i'll see what happens!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

Welcome, excellent taste (texels)


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello there! I'm a newbie as well and I hope to sometime see pictures of your texels. I have rarely seen them but I love the curly fur! <3


----------

